# Help me if you know the Philippines !



## elnuovo (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everybody,
I m looking for the perfect place to setup a kiteschool in the Philippines

I got few criteria 

it must have a nice and long sandy beach
for sure not an industrial area but more a beach resort town
it must be a small city
few hours max from a big city, or at least from an airport
good night life
a golf course nearby would be nice
many hotels and foreign tourist
a place where live EXPAT, foreign retires and other single foreign men enjoying asia
not Boracay 

Thank you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

elnuovo said:


> Hello everybody,
> I m looking for the perfect place to setup a kiteschool in the Philippines
> 
> I got few criteria
> ...


Okay, I'll bite. What is a kite school? That is not a term I have heard before. Also, In the Philippines a business must be majority owned by a Philippine citizen. So in reality you own 100%of nothing. Use caution..


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you mean kiteboarding?


----------



## elnuovo (Sep 2, 2014)

magsasaja said:


> Do you mean kiteboarding?


Yes I mean Kitebaording school, maybe I should said it more clearly as not everybody know what kiteschool means.


----------



## elnuovo (Sep 2, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What is a kite school? That is not a term I have heard before. Also, In the Philippines a business must be majority owned by a Philippine citizen. So in reality you own 100%of nothing. Use caution..


Hey, I know about business rules in Philippines, fortunatly I got people in my family with a philippines passport, and they will be my partners


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're not interested in Boracay, maybe Puerto Galera?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Of the 10 Top Places in the World to Retire, we have:

#5: Dumaguete, Philippines

In addition to its welcoming, friendly, English-speaking people, Dumaguete boasts a warm, tropical climate and lots of opportunity for outdoor adventures, including world-class diving and snorkeling and whale and dolphin watching. 

Dumaguete sits right along the ocean, with attractive beaches to the north and south of town. This is also a university city, meaning an abundance of inexpensive restaurants that cater to "starving" college students. Foreigners have the opportunity to make friends with educated professors and aspiring students, take classes, and enjoy cultural opportunities not typically found elsewhere in the Philippines, including theater, ballet, art shows, and libraries. 

Medical and dental care are good, with a new hospital under construction and international-standard health care available in nearby Cebu. 

More than 5,000 retirees, including many Americans, have decided to make Dumaguete their permanent home. The primary appeal for the would-be retiree is a super-low cost of living; a couple could retire here on as little as US$1,000 per month.


----------

